# Reading > Who Said That? >  Beautiful Quotes in Pictures

## hoope



----------


## mrv

Beautiful thoughts hoope! And a nice thread!

I'll post one too.

----------


## hoope

Thanks alot Mrv.. nice quote  :Smile:

----------


## invincible

I've always loved this one...




 :Smile:  I have a different photo of this mural hanging up at home

----------


## mrv

> Thanks alot Mrv.. nice quote


 You're welcome hoope and thank you  :Smile: 

Since it's your birthday, a quote especially for you

----------


## hoope

Thanks alot mrv.. its so lovely  :Smile: 

Invincible.. that quote is great.. i will save it  :Smile:

----------


## Aragorn Elessar

Here are a few good ones about Nature.

----------


## MarkBastable

There should be a warning on threads like this. I just threw up.

----------


## mrv

Some more...

----------


## Emadattely

Thank you so much for this wonderful topic 
I'd like to post a picture (My Design) with Shakespearean Quote

----------

